# Chevy Express 3500 Spark Plugs



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

So the other day the van sputtered going up a big hill at 65-70. Talked to my mech. he said plugs. So after checking a few sites and YouTub I figured ok I can do it myself.

So to change them you need to remove the front tires to get to the front 6 plugs. Then you need to pull the doghouse to get the last 2. Well if I would have known how much of a challenge it was going to be, I might have paid the shop the 2 bills. What a B!TCH. After getting the left side done I started on the right and next thing I know I broke a wire trying to get it off. Then another and another.

Broke 4 out of 8. Well plugs were 60, wires 55 and me getting frustrated priceless.

Moral of the story if your going to change the plugs buy wires too.

Van runs like a top now :thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just like carpenters have specialty tools so do mechanics. They use special spark plug wire pullers so the don't pull the wire out of the boot.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

What a nightmare...now try it on a Dodge 5.7 with 2 spark plugs per cylinder...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My 2500HD is a breeze to do. Just step into the engine compartment and work away :laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Real trucks don't run on plugs.......:jester:



Jokes aside, my OBS Powerstroke has a massive engine bay (unlike the newer Fords)

The best ever was my '74 Scout II I could almost stand between the engine and fender wells (yes it was a V8) but I was 17-19yrs old back then lol I was a bit thinner then.

My 98 Ford Windstar with a 3.8L transverse engine is a nightmare to get at plugs.
Haven't done the plugs on my big '04 E250 yet.......


None the less, I feel your pain. Any busted knuckles?:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

was probably a good idea the change the wires too


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

a little silicone grease on the plug boots might help with removing them next time.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> was probably a good idea the change the wires too


Wires were in good shape until I started pulling on them.



Stewy said:


> a little silicone grease on the plug boots might help with removing them next time.


Oh yes I used dielectric grease and anti-seize on the plugs.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was just tryin to make you feel a little better,next time go scratch


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the reason I stop being a mechanic 16 years ago . Gone are the days you can climb right in under the hood to do the work. I go to my dads shop and look at some of the rigs they work , boy am I glad I am not doing it any more.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Randy Bush said:


> One of the reason I stop being a mechanic 16 years ago . Gone are the days you can climb right in under the hood to do the work. I go to my dads shop and look at some of the rigs they work , boy am I glad I am not doing it any more.


Miles and miles of wires and hoses:blink:. My 01 Dodge is easy to work on, but no where near as easy as a 87 chevy pickup with no AC, or power windows.:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Just cause a plugwire LOOKS ok dosnt mean it is. heat kills. If you hook up a scantool one can watch misfires you can see why its good to change the wires every 60k miles. Misfires dont always trigger a DTC (check engine light) it takes x amount in x revolutions or some such thing

I do Plugs (always AC-DELCO), wires, cap-n-rotor, and fuel filter all at the same time. Also inspect all vaccum lines


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea worse thing about vans huh mine have a 13000 on them and it still starts lol

I think it would be cheaper to have a new engine put in lol


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

My 2000 Chevy express 2500 has a miss , changed plugs , wires , rotor , cap has 208k, one mechanic drove and tested it only misfired once,
At stoplight feel it miss, I'm sure it's still drinking ok though, Any thoughts?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> My 2000 Chevy express 2500 has a miss , changed plugs , wires , rotor , cap has 208k, one mechanic drove and tested it only misfired once,
> At stoplight feel it miss, I'm sure it's still drinking ok though, Any thoughts?


Maybe the ox. sensor on the exhust pipe. My truck ran bad for one mile a day for year before they figured it was the oxy sensor. After that its been fine.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Thinking about taking it to dealer for first time in its life.
Very annoying not knowing problem, it's like a medical condition that doctors don't know the cause. O2 hope it's that simple


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> My 2000 Chevy express 2500 has a miss , changed plugs , wires , rotor , cap has 208k, one mechanic drove and tested it only misfired once,
> At stoplight feel it miss, I'm sure it's still drinking ok though, Any thoughts?


Fuel Injection?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I would guess it could be , that may explain that it sparked but the fuel didn't get supplied, I didn't see what they tested it with, insurance reasons can't be in the workbay
Oh yeah, when I get my carpet knife out you can't be in the house due to liability reasons
Thankfully I won't be able to take it in till end of week due to bamboo install, I dare to say business may be picking up.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I would guess it could be , that may explain that it sparked but the fuel didn't get supplied, I didn't see what they tested it with, insurance reasons can't be in the workbay
> Oh yeah, when I get my carpet knife out you can't be in the house due to liability reasons
> Thankfully I won't be able to take it in till end of week due to bamboo install, I dare to say business may be picking up.


It's not so much about it getting fuel but more if it is getting atomized correctly by the injector..

Throw a bottle of some good cleaner in and see if it doesn't help


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Understood, been putting some Lucas in when adding gas but have been forgetting periodically, they may say to replace them, and a few other things, then say its something else.
Or try to sell me a new vehicle!


----------

